# 25-06 ammo ?



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

I usually shoot 115grn nosler partitio0ns thru my 25 has anyone had any experience with 100 grn Ballistic tips? am thinking of switching just for a little better ballistics. Is a 100 grain heavy enough for those longer shots? Just curious I love my 25-06 and just looking at different loads. thanks :sniper:


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

R-P Brass, F210GM, 55 H4831sc, 100 TSX, OAL @ Lands - .05.

Usual disclaimers apply ... but my B-78 LOVES it.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

It's my bullet of choice for everything smaller than a big whitetail. Slams antelope to the ground out to about 275yds. My rifle likes AA3100. Get over 3200fps in a 22" barrel. Don't shoot any deer/antelope size critters closer than 100yds with that bullet at that speed because it will fragment on impact and will not penetrate, but from over 100yds to, well, how ever far you can shoot, it's awesome. If you want to shoot the close shots too probably should stick to 120's or switch to one of the copper bullets.


----------

